# Which Credit Card Processor do you use?



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

The last thread on this topic is almost 2 years old and since technology and services change so fast nowadays thought I'd ask for any current suggestions. I am needing to accept credit cards and need the ability to do it with a mobile app and card reader, but, I need to be able to use it for phone orders and be able to key in the information since a card is not available to swipe. Any suggestions who in your opinion is the best? what are your experiences pro or con in whom you have used or now use. Appreciate any response. I have been waiting for my banks (credit union) business rep to call back for hours.....so thought I'd do some DD while waiting.


----------



## JimboG (Jan 13, 2008)

Look into Square. I think the link is www.squareup.com 
They do charge more for keying in the card, but still a pretty good deal.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

square does have some negative reviews but overall seems to be best for smaller businesses

if you have a costco membership check out elavon by linking from the costco site,
i can't recall if they offered a card reader for mobiles


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

do you do a lot or mail orders? if so paypal has USPS.com integrated into it...makes shipping orders easy. I have both....i also like keeping my business finances separated from my personal income so i use paypal...


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies, my credit union just got back to me and what they offered was a reference to a service and I wasn't particularly impressed with the rates there. The credit union did say they work with square and another so I will look closer at square. I don't belong to Costco but did look at the service that Sam's Club touts...First Data but they have a monthly and the rates weren't that great when taking the "rent" into consideration. Still looking though.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've used a few of them over the years and recently switched to Intuit Go Paymetns Merchant Services. Here is why: we already use quickbooks online. From there we can send customers invoices and it allows them to pay online. Once they do it automatically records in QB. No double entry. In our store we use quickbooks to process credit cards as well. Intuit is one of the few merchant processors that also have an online gateway / API to use with your website. So, you buy something on the website, Intuit processes it. They also had a plugin for my web platform so each night all of the orders from the website get imported into Quickbooks online. The unification of the credit card processing for the various ways we take in business has been good. Cuts down on booking! Everything goes to the same place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Appreciate the advice. I still will use PayPay but also went with square. I don't use quickbooks or that would have been a good option to keep everything together. My embroiderer uses them without a hitch and swears by them so that may be a future option. Thanks


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We used to have a credit card machine and the added fees were killing us. I switched to Square about 2 years ago and really like it. The money is deposited into my account the next day and there are no hidden fees from the card companies. The new chip reader works really well.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

gardenhillemb said:


> We used to have a credit card machine and the added fees were killing us. I switched to Square about 2 years ago and really like it. The money is deposited into my account the next day and there are no hidden fees from the card companies. The new chip reader works really well.


I like the fact that I'm just charged per use (reasonable and in the ballpark of all the others) and no monthly charges. I needed to actually use it yesterday so I had to run to CVS to buy one. It had a redemption code and the money I spent on it is already back in my bank account. i like the dashboard as well. I'm simple )


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

I use paypal


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I mainly sell online and use PayPal most of the time. They have their mobile card reader, but opted to use Square. When I did local jobs I was sending an invoice via PayPal to the customers email and having them pay that way when they wanted to use a credit/debit card. It was cumbersome. My wife owns a hair salon and has been using Square for years, so I tried it. Pretty straightforward process, and if I go weeks without using it I'm not out the monthly fee that many processors charge. It's very easy to setup, and you can order a free reader from their site. Give it a try, there really is no risk.


----------



## RebelSwan (Oct 30, 2013)

With Square the money is usually in my bank the next day. (if it was ordered before cutoff --- not on a weekend etc). Money goes into the Paypal account just fine but you never know how many days it will actually take to get to your bank. My fastest was one day, slowest 8 days (but incl a bank holiday). 

Paypal is a necessary evil these days though. I'm in Canada - if I am buying from a U.S. vendor I seek ones that offer Paypal because I earn royalties in $U.S. and often have a $U.S. balance in my acct. I have pay Paypal fees to convert to $CDN to deposit into my bank and then pay my credit card conversion fees to pay the $U.S. vendor. 

I guess what I'm getting at - doesn't hurt to have both options set up. If people have cash in their Paypal account they will always want to use it first. If they have had good experiences purchasing through Paypal they may prefer it.


----------



## EmpiricalDesigns (Sep 16, 2016)

PayPal is the way to go. Safe and secure.


----------



## MidwestTees (Jan 28, 2015)

We've had good luck using the same local bank where our business account is.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

We use Intuit Merchant Services. Mostly because we have a retail store on the front of our embroidery/screen print shop. It doesn't make much money but we've found it useful during the local school homecoming and at Christmas, and to have samples people can see and feel. So we have inventory, and a Point-of-Sale system. We use Quickbooks POS and it uses our internet connection to process card transactions so we have no need of another phone line (or tying up the line) for that function. They have provided a pin pad free, also upgrading it 2 times for free for the new chip reader. We are mostly satisfied with the service. We average between $6000-$7000/month in credit/debit sales. Our average overall cost is right at 3.3% with all fees included. We've found PayPal sucks the life out of you with high fees. We use it only when there is no other option.

One recent change we don't like is that in May of this year Intuit started charging the processing fees to the bank for EACH DAY instead of lumping them at the end of the month. So now our bank statement is about 3 times longer because each day there is a DEPOSIT and a TRAN FEE transaction for credit cards for the day. Intuit gets their money faster, but it takes me longer to balance the account at the end of the month. I still wait to the end of the month and only put one fee entry into our Quickbooks PRO software, so our account matches the bank once a month, but the difference is a couple hundred bucks max.

We don't do online or mobile transactions so I'm not sure what Intuit offers for those situations.

We've looked at changing a couple times, but the integrated internet processing keeps us where we are, and overall Intuit's rates are competitive.


----------



## Ranger1 (Dec 21, 2016)

We use the Square here. It does cost more for a manual input, but if you don't do a lot of high dollar card sales, it is cheaper than anything else that we have found.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We use izettle, freebie version doesn't do absent cards but we don't do online, if someone rings through an order they can pay into my personal paypal.
izettle is very very low rate and does next day payment into account if needed for no charge, but we leave it monthly. We have just taken them up on an offer, they loaned us £470, payback over 12 months via 25% of daily card takings, nothing per day if none taken, and interest is a flat amount of £55 for that loan. That'll come in handy for re-stocking after crimble.
We didn't even look at paypal due to knowing some people that have had their business account frozen by them for over two years now and are still fighting to get it opened to withdraw hundreds of pounds.


----------



## arrowshirtguy (Jul 24, 2007)

Can I ask who you're using for the POS? And if you're happy with it?


----------



## TnBPromotions (Sep 22, 2009)

Go to your local bank where you have your business account. we use wellsfargo. it's great interest rates and the money is in our account the very next day!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The only trouble with banks is that they screw you over with monthly charges for using the system whether you've had a good month or not. and you'll be in contract.
We are more than happy with izettle, you can upload stock itinerary which comes up on your point of sale which makes things very easy for even me to find and the card reader is wifi so can be used in the field coupled with an ipad or smart phone. you can have payments into your bank daily if that's the way you prefer it.


----------



## TnBPromotions (Sep 22, 2009)

We have been happy thus far but we will look at izettle


----------

